# How long is your dog home by themselves?



## Amalena (Sep 28, 2006)

I am curious how long most people are away from their dogs everyday?

My husband tends to think since we both work and we are away about 9 hours a day that it is too long and no one else does that. He is worried she will turn into a bad dog since we are "never home". Regardless that I play with her over an hour every morning before I leave and take her to the park to play and run practically every day after work. Along with all the attention she gets when we get home at night. If that's the case what does everyone do so you can be home with your dog all day?

I grew up with a dog that was alone often 10-12 hours a day and was a wonderful happy playful friend.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, I never just have one dog, because I'd hate for one to be alone for hours on end.

A cat could befriend the dog as well, and help keep him company.

Still, there are many things you can do - have a neighbor stop in to let the dogs out/play with them. (I do that)

Have scheduled play dates for your pet and others its compatable with. (I do that too, twice or sometimes three times a week)


Try to keep a set routine or time schedule, so your pet knows what tp expect throughout the day. (Not a chance here, Ive been so busy the last few months)

Another thing to *think* about, if you cannot affoard to have multiple pets - is the possibility of fostering for a local organization, so your pet can have the companionship of another animal without you having to bear the financial weight of having additional pets.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

During the week, Elsa is home alone from 7-5. Everytime I've come home in the middle of the day, I've found her sleeping. All her toys will be in her basket, with the exception of 1 or 2, and the couch pillows may be arranged for her comfort, but all in all she's been a good dog. My belief is, if you can find the right balance between your needs and your dogs, there shouldn't be a concern. As long as you provide a good amount of social, mental, and physical stimulation, I think 8-10 hours is fair. However, if you do have an opportunity for doggie daycare, or extra care, I would always prefer that over leaving my dog alone. Who wouldn't? But again, if you actively participate in your dog's health and well being, I'm sure your dog will be quite content spending many hours alone.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

My dogs used to be home alone for about 7hrs on weekdays.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Honey They Are Never Left Here Alone, I Take 3 Or 4 With Me In The Van If Going To The Store, If Not Husband Baby Sits The Others. I Never Leave My Dogs Alone, They Are My Life And Love. I Have 4 With Me Now At 15 To Ten P.m. And It Is Going To Storm And Sasha Does Not Like Them So I Will Sit With Her Till It Is Over And Put Her In Our Extra Big Room Or Garge Like A New Room. Love My Shepherds.


----------



## mcate (Jul 23, 2006)

There was a rather strange part-time teacher at the middle school a few years ago. I got out of the car one day after driving over from the elementary school & heard this rousing chorus of barks from the van next to me. About three assorted mutts appeared at the window, slobbering & barking! 

This happened on more than one occasion and I'm not entirely sure they were always the same dogs! I didn't want to know what the interior of the van or her home looked like (nassy!) but she was a true oddball. I don't know if she didn't have a place for the dogs or just couldn't bear for them not to be near. IMO, a van wasn't a safe or comfortable place for dogs, even with the windows down several inches -- and this was in North Georgia!

Mine is alone from around 7:15 to anywhere between 3:45 and 5:00. I don't let my 5 month old and 10 year-old mingle unattented during the day but puppy's crate is double doored; one door opens into the uncarpeted sewing room, the other is locked. That we he can stay in the crate & see my older dog, the cat, & the living room, but he's got a larger area to roam in -- and he has only been able to hold himself for that long a couple of times! Then again, I don't expect that at his age just yet. 

Most dogs I know of do fine by themselves & just sleep most of the day, whether they have other dogs or not.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

mine are hardly ever alone....IF i have to leave them home there is usually someone home w/ them.....but i am lucky in that mine get to go to work w/ me all the time.......well, at least my girls go, my boy doesn't like it there so he stays home w/ the rest of the household....


----------



## sadie7654321 (Oct 1, 2006)

tirluc said:


> mine are hardly ever alone....IF i have to leave them home there is usually someone home w/ them.....but i am lucky in that mine get to go to work w/ me all the time.......well, at least my girls go, my boy doesn't like it there so he stays home w/ the rest of the household....


 my dog is only alone when she is in her box but most of the time she is out and is playing with us


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

My boyfriend works rotating shifts so some weeks, she is not alone at all. Some weeks, she is alone for 8 hours minus 45 minutes that I'm home for lunch.

I'm sure your dog will be fine. Puppyhood (if she's still a pup) would be the hardest, and it will get easier from there. Like you say, a good play session in the morning and lots of attention at night - that is fine.

My mom's chihuahua is home alone for 9 hours a day, and she is happy and well-adjusted.


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

When I had my two shelties I was gone about 11 hours each day! I had a doggie door for them as well as having two to keep each other company. I hated to be gone that long but the dog door and knowing they had each other for company helped get me over it, somewhat! 

With more people having to work, I think more and more dogs are left alone and for long periods of time. I wouldn't worry about it. I also took mine on long walks in the morning and spent just about EVERY night and weekend with them to make up for the week. They were fine, loving, obedient, great dogs.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

My dogs are left alone no more then 4hrs a day. I take them anytime I can (weather and time permitting). They go with us on vacation.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Ideally, dogs should not be left alone all day long. However, IF you choose the right breed and age, and give the dog a safe enclosed area, they can and do adapt, especially if you give them lots of quality time otherwise. You need to be careful not to choose a hyper or needy dog, look into the breed characteristics carefully, and don't expect a 9-week old puppy not to need to empty bowels and bladder during that time. Some dogs will howl, bark or destroy also. Choose carefully, and please, please, don't expect any dog to live in a crate for 8-10 hours every day of the week. In North America new dog owners have gone from being horrified of the word crate in the late 60's when I started showing and breeding dogs, to overusing them and abusing them nowadays. Good luck, choose carefully if you expect a dog, who is a pack and social animal, to spend long hours alone.


----------

